# Movie quote thread



## Stephen (Jun 7, 2005)

Ok, Time to get one of these rolling. If you aren't familiar with it, here's how it works:

Someone (me) posts a quote from a movie. Someone responds with the movie that it's from. If scored as correct from the origial quote poster, then that person gets to post the next quote. So a successful thread will be:

Stephen: "Movie quote."
Guesser: "Such-and-such a movie"
Stephen: "That's correct."
Guesser: "Movie quote #2"

And so on.   Here goes!

-Stephen


----------



## Stephen (Jun 7, 2005)

"Give me a ping, Vasily. One ping only."

-Stephen


----------



## TenPeaks (Jun 7, 2005)

The Hunt for Red October


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 7, 2005)

I love these threads!  A: K19 widowmaker?


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Jun 7, 2005)

The Hunt for Red October.

_"Losers always whine about "doing their best,",

Winners go home and (expletive) the prom queen.""

Carla was the prom queen._


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 7, 2005)

TenPeaks said:
			
		

> The Hunt for Red October



oooh, I think your right.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 7, 2005)

Tenpeaks gets it!

Go ahead TP and give us a quote!

-Stephen


----------



## TenPeaks (Jun 7, 2005)

Excellent. Here's a quote that stumped me the other day.

"I don't think that word means what you think it means."


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2005)

The pricess Bride.


----------



## TenPeaks (Jun 7, 2005)

Sparky said:
			
		

> The pricess Bride.



Exactly! next question please.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2005)

Thats The Princess Bride


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 7, 2005)

Jaytrek57 said:
			
		

> The Hunt for Red October.
> 
> _"Losers always whine about "doing their best,",
> 
> ...


The Rock?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 7, 2005)

Out of order, I know, but all the other's have been guessed, so here's mine:

"Now, I want you to remember that no bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country."

Hint: It was on last night.


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 7, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Out of order, I know, but all the other's have been guessed, so here's mine:
> 
> "Now, I want you to remember that no bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country."
> 
> Hint: It was on last night.



That's from Patton, right?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 7, 2005)

Ding din ding! We have a winner. Patton it is.


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 7, 2005)

Here's an easy one - 

"The rose goes in front, big guy......."


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 7, 2005)

Bull Durham


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 7, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Bull Durham



Another big winner!  Take it away..... :idea:


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Jun 7, 2005)

cbc

you are right!!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2005)

"He's gonna be a fry cook on Venus!"


----------



## Stephen (Jun 7, 2005)

Sparky said:
			
		

> "He's gonna be a fry cook on Venus!"



Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2005)

You are right stephen.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 7, 2005)

"That's a mail plane."

"How can you tell?"

"Didn't you see it's little balls?"


----------



## Stephen (Jun 7, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> "That's a mail plane."
> 
> "How can you tell?"
> 
> "Didn't you see it's little balls?"



CT, OUT OF ORDER!  But the answer is Three Amigos.

"Don't you know that in Her Majesty's navy, one must always choose the lesser of two weevils?"

-Stephen


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 7, 2005)

Master and Commander.

Come on, you can do better than that! Nice job on the Three Amigos, though.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 7, 2005)

Yup CT... Give us a new one!


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 8, 2005)

"Ssh- listen...Do you smell something?"


----------



## Paul (Jun 8, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> "Ssh- listen...Do you smell something?"



Top Secret?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 8, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> "Ssh- listen...Do you smell something?"



Who ya gonna call? GHOSTBUSTERS!


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice one, Stephen. One of my favorite lines of all times.

Next!

(Good guess, Paul. Another great movie.)


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2005)

Stop googling the quotes, Stephen!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 8, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Stop googling the quotes, Stephen!



Bite me. Love Ghostbusters! (Always want some smores after watching it, though).

In any case, next quote:

"So the baby bull says 'Let's run down there and [expletive] some of those cows. But the daddy bull says 'No. Let's walk down there and [expletive] them all.'"

-Stephen


----------



## hammer (Jun 8, 2005)

Is this one "Colors"?

(OK, I don't really know, but I can Google them too... :wink


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 8, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the punchline to a classic joke - never heard it used in a movie......


----------



## Stephen (Jun 8, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Is this one "Colors"?
> 
> (OK, I don't really know, but I can Google them too... :wink



Boo, hisss Hammer! But I guess you get to give us another one, since Colors is the correct answer.

-Stephen


----------



## hammer (Jun 8, 2005)

OK...here's one that I think will be easier...

"Certainty of death, small chance of success... well, what're we waiting for?"


----------



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2005)

Lord of The Rings


----------



## hammer (Jun 8, 2005)

Sparky said:
			
		

> Lord of The Rings


Which one?


----------



## Paul (Jun 8, 2005)

Return of the King?


----------



## hammer (Jun 8, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> Return of the King?


Correct.

I guess this means that Paul and Sparky can give us other ones...


----------



## skibumtress (Jun 8, 2005)

"You know what the problem with real life is?  There's no danger music."


----------



## skibumtress (Jun 8, 2005)

Here's a "girly" one...

"I'd rather have five minutes of something wonderful than a lifetime of nothing special."


----------



## bigbog (Jun 9, 2005)

*....*

since we passed midnight without an answer to bumtress's, ....another one:

"...But Johnny's got the Keys!"

 :lol:


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Jun 9, 2005)

SkiBumtress

Steel Magnolias

NOW it is my turn. :wink: 

_"Chicks can't hold their smoke. Give me the keys I'll drive."_

Hint: One of the lesser of the John Hughes 80's films.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 9, 2005)

Jaytrek57 said:
			
		

> _"Chicks can't hold their smoke. Give me the keys I'll drive."_
> 
> Hint: One of the lesser of the John Hughes 80's films.



Hmmmmm

I don't know the quote, but the hint makes me think it's Planes, trains and automobiles.


----------



## Paul (Jun 9, 2005)

Jaytrek57 said:
			
		

> SkiBumtress
> 
> Steel Magnolias
> 
> ...



One of my favs... Wierd Science

Okay, that's two.

Here's one... _"Two days ago I saw a vehicle that'd haul that tanker, you want to get out of here? Talk to me."_


----------



## NoodleRod (Jun 9, 2005)

This should be easy...

"Gee Mr. Lamar you've got a tounge sweeter than a $20 dollar whore"   :lol:


----------



## Stephen (Jun 9, 2005)

OK... Just to get this thread under control.

One person posts a quote. The person who gets it right gets to post the next one. You have to answer one correctly before you can post one. You have to get another one correct before you can post another one. That way there is only one active quote at a time.

The current active quote is from Jaytrek57:

_"Two days ago I saw a vehicle that'd haul that tanker, you want to get out of here? Talk to me."_

-Stephen

P.S. Noodle... That's from Blazing Saddles, one of MY favorites. And now for my next impression... Jesse Owens.


----------



## NoodleRod (Jun 9, 2005)

> Here's one... "Two days ago I saw a vehicle that'd haul that tanker, you want to get out of here? Talk to me."



Mel Gibson from ROAD WARRIOR


----------



## skibumtress (Jun 9, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Jaytrek57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me thinks it's:  Some Kind of Wonderful


----------



## skibumtress (Jun 9, 2005)

skibumtress said:
			
		

> "You know what the problem with real life is?  There's no danger music."



Hint:  Jim Carey


----------



## skibumtress (Jun 9, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> OK... Just to get this thread under control.
> 
> One person posts a quote. The person who gets it right gets to post the next one. You have to answer one correctly before you can post one. You have to get another one correct before you can post another one. That way there is only one active quote at a time.
> 
> ...



   Sorry Stephen, just read the rules.  I got carried away 'cause I love this kind of sheeeet.   :wink: 
(I've never been known to play  by the rules anyway.  :wink: )


----------



## hammer (Jun 9, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> The current active quote is from Jaytrek57:
> 
> _"Two days ago I saw a vehicle that'd haul that tanker, you want to get out of here? Talk to me."_
> 
> ...


Is this from "Mad Max 2" aka "The Road Warrior"?

And no, I didn't google this one.  :wink:


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 9, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the official title is Mad Max: The Road Warrior.  I'd have to check the video case at home.  One of my all time favs.  The wife can't figure out why.    
"I wanna drive that tanker..."
"Look at you, you can hardly drive a weelchair."

"Empty?!?!" All this time?  That's dishonest, low....  How do I know that one's not a dud?"
"Find out."


----------



## hammer (Jun 9, 2005)

OK, then...here's another one...

"We're gonna have to work on our communication."


----------



## TenPeaks (Jun 9, 2005)

> "We're gonna have to work on our communication."



Independence Day


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 9, 2005)

"We're gonna have to work on our communication."

Independence Day


----------



## hammer (Jun 9, 2005)

Correct.  Next?


----------



## TenPeaks (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome. Here's one from one of my all time favorite movies.

"One day, lad, all this will be yours."


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 9, 2005)

TenPeaks said:
			
		

> Awesome. Here's one from one of my all time favorite movies.
> 
> "One day, lad, all this will be yours."


Monty Python: Search for the Holy Grail

Smitty


----------



## Stephen (Jun 9, 2005)

"What, the curtains?"  That line always busts my gut. I think youve got it Smitty.


----------



## TenPeaks (Jun 9, 2005)

Exactly.

King: One day, lad, all this will be yours.
Herbert: What, the curtains?

Next?


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 9, 2005)

TenPeaks said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> 
> King: One day, lad, all this will be yours.
> Herbert: What, the curtains?
> ...


"She's got huuuuuuuuge.... tracts of land!"

Okay, I finally get a shot...  This is another of my favorites:
"Awwww, lookee here, somebody threw away a perfectly good white boy."

Smitty


----------



## Paul (Jun 9, 2005)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> TenPeaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, its in more than one film. The only onr I can think of at the moment, though, is Better off Dead.


Oh yeah....also used in Men at Work.


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 9, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> smitty77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of Men at Work.  I saw Better off Dead but don't remember the line in the movie.  Of course, I did see it about 20 years ago....

Next?


----------



## TenPeaks (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm one of the 6 people in the country that actually saw Better Off Dead in the movie theater.

So many great lines from that movie.

"Sorry I blew up your mom Ricky."

"Go that way really fast. If something gets in your way, turn."

"Where's my $2!!!"


----------



## Paul (Jun 9, 2005)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a short scene in which Blaine falls into the back of a dump truck in a "suicide" attempt. The truck passes under a bridge where to Black men are working....


Anywho...

"Stand-up Jean-Louise, your Father's passing."


----------



## pepsi (Jun 9, 2005)

To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## Paul (Jun 9, 2005)

Yep, easy one. 

Shoot.


----------



## pepsi (Jun 10, 2005)

"Grandma took a little spill at the sand dunes today. Broke her coccyx."


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2005)

pepsi said:
			
		

> "Grandma took a little spill at the sand dunes today. Broke her coccyx."



gaaaaaw... I've only heard that one like infinity times.....

I just picked up my second copy of the DVD...


----------



## Stephen (Jun 11, 2005)

So, dmc, what is it? 

-Stephen


----------



## bigbog (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: ....*



			
				bigbog said:
			
		

> since we passed midnight without an answer to bumtress's, ....another one:
> 
> "...But Johnny's got the Keys!"
> 
> :lol:


 ...memorable line;-) from the spaced-out, terrorized, drug-laden?? young woman in George Romero's 60's original..._Night of the Living Dead_.  
*BTW...The ghouls in that flick take on a striking resemblance to my physical status after the initial bump(mogul) day @Sugarloaf... :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jun 13, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> So, dmc, what is it?
> 
> -Stephen



GAAAAWH... Your ruining my life!!!


----------



## dmc (Jun 13, 2005)

How about 
"Dyin ain't much of a living, boy"


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 13, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> How about
> "Dyin ain't much of a living, boy"



Oh man - that's from one of my favorites - The Outlaw Josey Wales!!  Chief Dan George is so great in that.......


----------



## dmc (Jun 13, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of my all time favorites too...

Other great quote is "There's another old sayin', Senator - Don't piss down my back and tell me it's raining. "


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 13, 2005)

Way too easy, but a classic - 


Woman:  Where's my Honda?
Man:  Oh, baby - I had to crash that Honda.
Woman:  Who's motorcycle is this?
Man:  It's a chopper, baby.
Woman:  Who's chopper is this?
Man:  It's Zed's, baby.
Woman:  Who's Zed?
Man:  Zed's dead, baby.  Zed's dead......


The clock is running - I'll be surprised if this goes longer than 15 minutes.


----------



## dmc (Jun 13, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Way too easy, but a classic -
> 
> 
> Woman:  Where's my Honda?
> ...



PF


----------



## Powderhound21 (Jun 13, 2005)

"Don't take life too seriously, or you'll never get out of life"

-Van Wilder


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 13, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6 minutes - very good......


----------



## NoodleRod (Jun 15, 2005)

Ok, siince this thread has been idle for a day or so here goes another one... 

"What is a dazling urbanite like you doing in a rural setting like this ?"


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 15, 2005)

NoodleRod said:
			
		

> Ok, siince this thread has been idle for a day or so here goes another one...
> 
> "What is a dazling urbanite like you doing in a rural setting like this ?"



Another classic - Blazing Saddles, of course!


----------



## NoodleRod (Jun 15, 2005)

> NoodleRod wrote:
> Ok, siince this thread has been idle for a day or so here goes another one...
> 
> "What is a dazling urbanite like you doing in a rural setting like this ?"
> ...



Correct, that was way to easy..!


----------



## NoodleRod (Jun 16, 2005)

Can't let this thread go..

"be careful what you shoot at, a lot of things in here don't react well to bullets."


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 16, 2005)

Hunt for Red October?


----------



## pizza (Jun 16, 2005)

NoodleRod said:
			
		

> Can't let this thread go..
> 
> "be careful what you shoot at, a lot of things in here don't react well to bullets."



The Hunt for Red October.


----------



## pizza (Jun 16, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Hunt for Red October?


\

Damn! You beat me by just a few seconds..


----------



## NoodleRod (Jun 16, 2005)

Both correct..!


----------



## hammer (Jun 16, 2005)

Sorry to interrupt, but here's an easy one to keep things going:

"I suddenly remembered my Charlemagne. Let my armies be the rocks and the trees and the birds in the sky... "


----------



## pizza (Jun 16, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Sorry to interrupt, but here's an easy one to keep things going:
> 
> "I suddenly remembered my Charlemagne. Let my armies be the rocks and the trees and the birds in the sky... "



Indiana Jones - the one with Sean Connery.


----------



## NoodleRod (Jun 16, 2005)

> Sorry to interrupt, but here's an easy one to keep things going:
> 
> "I suddenly remembered my Charlemagne. Let my armies be the rocks and the trees and the birds in the sky...



I'm realy guessing here..ROBIN HOOD  :blink:


----------



## Stephen (Jun 16, 2005)

You got it pizza, Indiana Jones and the Final Crusade. Give us another.


----------



## pizza (Jun 16, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> You got it pizza, Indiana Jones and the Final Crusade. Give us another.



"You keep using that word. I don't think it means what you think it means."


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 16, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> "You keep using that word. I don't think it means what you think it means."



"Don't mess with a Sicilian with death is on the line, and never get involved in a land war in Asia."


I can quote the entire movie...


----------



## Paul (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey...you moved your finger!


The Princess Bride


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2005)

MichaelJ, Don't forget to actually SAY what the movie is! :lol:

Paul, give us another!

-Stephen


----------



## TenPeaks (Jun 17, 2005)

TenPeaks said:
			
		

> Excellent. Here's a quote that stumped me the other day.
> 
> "I don't think that word means what you think it means."



You guys need to pay attention. That quote was used early on in this thread.  :angry: 

Just for that, try this one: "How 'bout a nice greasy pork sandwich served in a dirty ashtray?"


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 17, 2005)

Weird Science.
My favorite line from that movie (well, one of them)- "He's an asshole. Anybody with a haircut like that, you know they're an asshole."


----------



## pizza (Jun 17, 2005)

TenPeaks said:
			
		

> You guys need to pay attention. That quote was used early on in this thread.  :angry:



There's going to be a bunch of repeats when this thread gets to 30-40 pages or so.


----------



## TenPeaks (Jun 17, 2005)

ctenidae is right. your turn.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 17, 2005)

Okay, this is a toughie, but a great movie:

"At one time, I used to break into pet shops to liberate the canaries. But I decided that was an idea way before its time. Zoos are full, prisons are overflowing... oh my, how the world still dearly loves a cage."

To make it easier, I'll put another from the same movie:
"--What were you fighting for? 
--Oh, big issues. Liberty. Rights. Justice. Kings died and kingdoms fell. You know, I don't regret the kingdoms. I see no sense in borders and nations and patriotism. But I do miss the kings."


----------



## pizza (Jun 17, 2005)

I had to search for it, so I won't say the name of the movie. But damn.. that's a little obscure to our pop-culture society of ours.


----------



## hammer (Jun 17, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> "At one time, I used to break into pet shops to liberate the canaries. But I decided that was an idea way before its time. Zoos are full, prisons are overflowing... oh my, how the world still dearly loves a cage."
> "--What were you fighting for?
> --Oh, big issues. Liberty. Rights. Justice. Kings died and kingdoms fell. You know, I don't regret the kingdoms. I see no sense in borders and nations and patriotism. But I do miss the kings."


Are these from "12 Monkeys"?


----------



## Paul (Jun 17, 2005)

Harold and Maude



"Gentlemen, you can't fight in here, this is the War Room!!!"


----------



## Paul (Jun 17, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> I had to search for it, so I won't say the name of the movie. But damn.. that's a little obscure to our pop-culture society of ours.



Yeah...I can be pretty obscure...  :lol:


----------



## pizza (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's a really good one that's really obscure, except to us.

"I personally think our constant search for freedom is what life is really all about."


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2005)

Any Warren Miller movie :beer:


----------



## JimG. (Jun 17, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> Harold and Maude
> 
> 
> 
> "Gentlemen, you can't fight in here, this is the War Room!!!"



Dr. Strangelove

"I love the smell of napalm in the morning..."


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice one, Paul. Good call. Great movie.

JimG's is Apocolypse Now. Another fantastic movie. Because, you know, it smells like...Victory.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 17, 2005)

Love that scene in the movie.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 17, 2005)

Okay- another good one:

"Oh, so THAT'S what an invisible barrier looks like!"


----------



## Paul (Jun 17, 2005)

Arrrrgh!!! I can SEE it.......



I'm gonna kick myself....


----------



## hammer (Jun 17, 2005)

I searched so I won't say, but if I'm right there are some other good ones from the same movie:

"I must have fruit!"

"Look, do you want to be leader of this gang?"
"No, we agreed: No leader!"
"Right. So shut up and do as I say."

"God is not interested in technology... He knows nothing of the potential of the micro-chip or the silicon revolution."


----------



## pizza (Jun 17, 2005)

Fight Club?

Kind of a wild but educated guess there..


----------



## Paul (Jun 17, 2005)

I now want to say Mystery Men...but that doesn't seem right...or is it?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 20, 2005)

Hammer's got it, but he's not saying.

Since it's been three days, though, I'll reveal the answer, adn someone else can post one. It's from Time Bandits, one of Gillam's absolute best works.


----------



## Paul (Jun 20, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Hammer's got it, but he's not saying.
> 
> Since it's been three days, though, I'll reveal the answer, adn someone else can post one. It's from Time Bandits, one of Gillam's absolute best works.



ARRRGH!!!! How the hell could I let that one slip???


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2005)

An easy one to get us going again.

"Negative, Ghostrider. The pattern is full."

-Stephen


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> An easy one to get us going again.
> 
> "Negative, Ghostrider. The pattern is full."
> 
> -Stephen


Top Gun!


----------



## hammer (Jun 20, 2005)

Top Gun.

Here's another easy one:

"No, Elvis is not dead. He just went home."


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2005)

_"You used up all the glue on purpose!"_

Paul's exempt.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 20, 2005)

Hammer's is MIB, I think the first one, but I could be wrong.

Greg's I don't know at all.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah, the first one... When K puts an Elvis 8-track on, and J says "You DO know that Elvis is dead, right?"

Greg, you got me.

-Stephen


----------



## pepsi (Jun 20, 2005)

Christmas Story ?


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2005)

pepsi said:
			
		

> Christmas Story ?


Correct. Other classic quotes:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085334/quotes

My favorites:

_"Some men are Baptists, others Catholics, my father was an Oldsmobile man."_

_"In the heat of battle my father wove a tapestry of obscenities that as far as we know is still hanging in space over Lake Michigan."_

*Mr. Parker:* _"Fra-gee-lay. That must be Italian."_
*Mrs. Parker:* _"Uh, I think that says FRAGILE, dear."_
*Mr. Parker:* _"Oh, yeah."_

_"Notafinga!"_

 :lol:


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2005)

Hit us with another, pepsi!

-Stephen


----------



## pepsi (Jun 20, 2005)

"Why are you wearing that stupid man suit?"


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2005)

pepsi said:
			
		

> "Why are you wearing that stupid man suit?"



Cocoon?


----------



## NoodleRod (Jun 22, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Yeah, the first one... When K puts an Elvis 8-track on, and J says "You DO know that Elvis is dead, right?"
> 
> Greg, you got me.
> 
> -Stephen



Men in Black...


----------



## pepsi (Jun 22, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> pepsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They did say something like that didn't they?

But this one is in response to the title character asking "Why do you wear that stupid bunny suit?"


----------



## pizza (Jun 22, 2005)

"Frankly my dear, I'll make you an offer that'll make my day"

I saw that somewhere and thought of this thread.
Sorry for the interruption, please continue.

P.S. I remember that quote (bunny suit, man suit) but for the life of me I can't remember where.


----------



## hammer (Jun 22, 2005)

Thought this link might be relevant:

http://www.filmsite.org/afi100quotes.html


----------



## kickstand (Jun 22, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> "Frankly my dear, I'll make you an offer that'll make my day"



looks like a combo of 3 of the Top 10 quotes from the AFI list.....


----------



## pizza (Jun 22, 2005)

kickstand said:
			
		

> looks like a combo of 3 of the Top 10 quotes from the AFI list.....



TFer?


----------



## kickstand (Jun 22, 2005)

huh?  What's "TFer"?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 22, 2005)

If you don't know, then you aren't one.

Liter.


----------



## pizza (Jun 22, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> If you don't know, then you aren't one.
> 
> Liter.



That is what I was going say, almost verbatim.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm psychic. That's why I don't pay the $5. I already know what's been submitted, and what will be posted.

To get back on quotes, adn as there doesn't appear to have been a new one in a while, I'll throw one in:

"Fair is fair. If I nail Hotlips and punch Hawkeye, can I go home?"


----------



## pizza (Jun 22, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> "Fair is fair. If I nail Hotlips and punch Hawkeye, can I go home?"



I'm going to take a completely wild guess here and say M*A*S*H


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 22, 2005)

You are correct, sir.


----------



## zowi420 (Jun 22, 2005)

pepsi said:
			
		

> "Why are you wearing that stupid man suit?"



Thats way too easy honey, it's Donnie Darko


----------



## pepsi (Jun 22, 2005)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> pepsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Correct


----------



## zowi420 (Jun 22, 2005)

Are we still playing this game or are we sick of it?

Here's my favorite movie quote:

"love me, fear me, and I will be your slave."

Hint:  Its a kids puppet movie


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2005)

zowi's quote is the current one:



			
				zowi420 said:
			
		

> "love me, fear me, and I will be your slave."



Um, The Muppet Movie? (Sounds like a Gonzo/chicken line)

-Stephen


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 22, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> zowi's quote is the current one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds more like Miss Piggy.......


----------



## zowi420 (Jun 23, 2005)

NO!!!  David Bowie says it to Jennifer Connelly in "LABYRINTH"


It's my favorite line....no wonder I can't get dates!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 23, 2005)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> NO!!!  David Bowie says it to Jennifer Connelly in "LABYRINTH"
> 
> 
> It's my favorite line....no wonder I can't get dates!



Been a while since I've seen that one.

Give us another!

-stephen


----------



## Paul (Jun 23, 2005)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> NO!!!  David Bowie says it to Jennifer Connelly in "LABYRINTH"
> 
> 
> It's my favorite line....no wonder I can't get dates!



Good one!

Man, that Jennifer Connoly really grew up into a beau.........*Spaces out*


----------



## zowi420 (Jun 23, 2005)

Okay:

"You pit your wits with me little man, and you won't have your wits to pit with.  Know what I'm sayin'?

Hint:  Neil Simon wrote the line


----------



## Stephen (Jun 23, 2005)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> Okay:
> 
> "You pit your wits with me little man, and you won't have your wits to pit with.  Know what I'm sayin'?
> 
> Hint:  Neil Simon wrote the line



Biloxi Blues. Christopher Walkien


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Jun 23, 2005)

Order be damned!! :wink: 

In honor of our beloved Red Sox.

_"Hey Yankees, you can take your apology, and your stupid trophy and shove it up your a**.

And another thing...just wait till next year!"_


----------



## Paul (Jun 24, 2005)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> Okay:
> 
> "You pit your wits with me little man, and you won't have your wits to pit with.  Know what I'm sayin'?
> 
> Hint:  Neil Simon wrote the line




Biloxi Blues?

Edit: Duh....note to self...make sure you read all posts before posting answer.  :blink: 

The Yank-Me quote is from the Bad News Bears.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 26, 2005)

Been quiet, so time to jump start it again:

"PC Load Letter?! What the **** is PC Load Letter?!"

-Stephen


----------



## pizza (Jun 26, 2005)

Office Space.


----------



## zowi420 (Jun 26, 2005)

Office Space is one of the best movies ever.  "I don't really wanna talk about my flair."

The "Pit your wits" line is from "Murder by Death", a movie in which every line is brilliant.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 27, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> Office Space.



You got it. What's next?


----------



## Paul (Jun 27, 2005)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> The "Pit your wits" line is from "Murder by Death", a movie in which every line is brilliant.



D'OH!!!!


----------

